

Marissa Mayer Makes Good, Yahoo! Launches New iOS App with Summly Tech - shawndumas
http://m.yahoo.com/w/legobpengine/finance/news/marissa-mayer-makes-good-yahoo-153000044.html?.intl=us&.lang=en-us

======
shawndumas
"We acquired Summly less than a month ago, and we're thrilled to introduce
this game-changing technology in our first mobile application," Mayer wrote on
Yahoo!'s blog. "And, with the immersive imagery of our virtually endless
newsfeed, the new Yahoo! app has both great technology and beautiful design
front and center."

